# Woodsmith Plans



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey Guys, was thinking of ordering plans for this table from Woodsmith Plans but never used their plans before. Has anybody tried their plans, are they any good?

As for the table it caught my eye as something different but seem like a lot of wasted wood and some heavy equipment to build. If I would make it I like to use maple with walnut trim. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Michael15956 said:


> Hey Guys, was thinking of ordering plans for this table from Woodsmith Plans but never used their plans before. Has anybody tried their plans, are they any good?
> 
> As for the table it caught my eye as something different but seem like a lot of wasted wood and some heavy equipment to build. If I would make it I like to use maple with walnut trim.
> 
> Any opinions?


I don't know anything about their plans, I've always made my own plans. 

Correctly made there wouldn't be that much waste in wood, the arch could be made with two or three pieces of wood doweling them together to make the length. It couldn't be made with the grain running parallel with the top or it would break where it meets the legs.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good plans are a help to learning how ....*

Amazon reviews gives Woodsmith magazine a lot of 5 star ratings:
https://www.amazon.com/Active-Interest-Media-Woodsmith/product-reviews/B002MRSPM4


Good plans show construction details and how a cut list should be made for your projects. Advanced woodworkers with years of experience can look at a photo and make a drawing or sketch with enough detail to complete an entire project. Being able to visualize in 3 dimensions is not a skill everyone has, so don't feel bad if you can't just come up with your own plans from a photo. 



:vs_cool:


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I’ve made a few projects over the years from plans in their magazine. They’re quite detailed and well thought out plans with good instructions so I wouldn’t be worried.


----------



## Dean Mcneil (Dec 23, 2018)

Here is a preview of the Shopsmith table plans, they have good directions with their plans.


----------



## woodchuckbenjamin (Feb 19, 2019)

ive used thier plans once or twice! very clear and pretty easy usually. good luck


----------



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks much guys. 

I like a challenge so I'll order these plans sometime in the future.


----------

